#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Unifi Ap Outdoor 2.4ghz 802.11n

## jcvalim

Pessoal estou vendendo um Unifi Ap Outdoor 2.4ghz com pouco tempo de uso, uns 4 meses no máximo.

Valor R$ 450,00

Quem estiver interessado entre em contato.

----------

